# led lighting Q



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

looking at some mainland double bright led fixtures for my 240 tank. looking at the 36-48 inch setup, and pros or cons. or a better brand to go with or any problems with them. i have the t5ho in my 80 now but don't wanna take them off the 80 gallon. thanks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

where are you going to buy em from ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I never had any problems with mine, they're a real basic fixture and generally simple is reliable

Check out beamswork LEDs, I believe Charles at Canadian aquatics sells them, they're a real similar product just a lot less expensive


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

i was looking at them at kens aquariums there on sale for $99.99 but j&l has then for $125ish so I'm thinking that way too and i can have them anytime i want.
ill check out beams works too. thanks


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the 48"-60" marineland double bright. I like it a lot but 3 of the white bulbs at one end flicker out every once in a while. I'm OK with that because that's my "dessert" area with a stump and a log where my black ghost knife and rapheal cat reside. Med-low light plants do OK under it with no ferts or co2. I have had it almost a year, bought online through amazon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I have a Current Satellite+ and the thing is crazy cool. It's not a double bright though, but it lights my 210 no problem (48" model).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think those lights are only good for fish only tanks. What sort of set up are you putting the LEDs on?


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey. Im gonna do fish with just low light basic plants.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not give us a try on our Beamsworks Quad 48" 1W LED fixture.


----------

